# new to my area toilet



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anyone ever used a Vortens toilet?? A customer wanted a cheep toilet(for a rental house) and I got them a Vorten toilet ADA height, elong bowl <> my bill for tank, bowl, bolts, wax ring, seat , etc everything was 144. 83.

I changed the flapper (stock flapper shut down leaving 1/2 tank of water in tank) to a red korkey , it flushed awesome. I guess I am feeling guilty for putting in a no name toilet(to me) and how good it flushed. I would put it up against any toilet for under 300 bucks! any one else using these?? 
I pulled old crane toilet carried it off installed new VORTEN for ***x and came out great , customer was super happy!! . and I will be using it again


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> Has anyone ever used a Vortens toilet?? A customer wanted a cheep toilet(for a rental house) and I got them a Vorten toilet ADA height, elong bowl <> my bill for tank, bowl, bolts, wax ring, seat , etc everything was 144. 83.
> 
> I changed the flapper (stock flapper shut down leaving 1/2 tank of water in tank) to a red korkey , it flushed awesome. I guess I am feeling guilty for putting in a no name toilet(to me) and how good it flushed. I would put it up against any toilet for under 300 bucks! any one else using these??
> I pulled old crane toilet carried it off installed new VORTEN for ***x and came out great , customer was super happy!! . and I will be using it again


 I used one and it flushed better than I ever expected. :thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've used them and they are surprisingly good.






Paul


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Been using them for 4-5 years.

They do flush super. 

I always change the ballcock to a fluidmaster, and replace those plated close couple bolts.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

It is probally better that the low grade Gerber that the contractors install. Man they pretty much suck.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*I changed the flapper (stock flapper shut down leaving 1/2 tank of water in tank) to a red korkey , it flushed awesome. *


> *Anybody experience 1.6 flushing problems when the original flapper is changed to a universal brand.*
> 
> *I have seen toilets fail [just roll the waste around] trying to flush ...*
> 
> *Seems like too much water ... put in the original make/type flapper and toilet is back to new.*


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *I changed the flapper (stock flapper shut down leaving 1/2 tank of water in tank) to a red korkey , it flushed awesome. *
> 
> 
> > *Anybody experience 1.6 flushing problems when the original flapper is changed to a universal brand.*
> ...


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

You have to be careful swapping flappers - the EPA has serious fines for changing from 1.6 gallon flush to more. In repairs, you should always try to maintain the 1.6 gallon flush, particularly since most toilets flush better when using the amount of water they were designed for. And it could get pretty dicey if a toilet was converted to use more water and then overflowed and ruined something the customer thought they couldn't do without.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

EPA......what a bunch of losers.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you put the wrong flapper in a 1.6 gal toilet, you can have a condition called "double flushing". It happens when too much water enters the bowl. It will flush once and as more than 1.6 gals enters, it will flush again.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

JK949 said:


> If you put the wrong flapper in a 1.6 gal toilet, you can have a condition called "double flushing". It happens when too much water enters the bowl. It will flush once and as more than 1.6 gals enters, it will flush again.


I've seen them flush 3 times even.....but never NOT flushing because of too much water.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Vortens is a pretty good toilet. I offer it as my standard grade. I'm not sure, and I say this based solely on the packaging, but I think this may be a low end offering of Toto, similar to the way Sterling (total crap that I never use) is the low end offering of Kohler (pita crap that I never use).


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I was told that they are the "same" people that make Toto's bowls.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> I was told that they are the "same" people that make Toto's bowls.


Nope...

Vortens-Lamosa and Toto are 2 different companies...

Vortens-Lamosa be Hecho en Mexico...

Toto is based in Japan with manufacturing plants worldwide including one in Morrow, Georgia. Many of the Toto toilets I install are US made...:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Nope...
> 
> Vortens-Lamosa and Toto are 2 different companies...
> 
> ...


That's just what the Vortens dealer told me. So :whistling2: yourself. I didn't say it was certain.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> That's just what the Vortens dealer told me. So :whistling2: yourself. I didn't say it was certain.


Are you sure that he wasn't just saying his Vortens-Lamosa toilets flushed as good as a Toto?

Thats usually what dealers that don't sell Toto say...:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

No, he said the bowls "are made by the same people that make toto". Of course some manufacturers rep could be giving him a line of bs too.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I was told that they are the "same" people that make Toto's bowls.


They flush just like the low end Toto does. Its a good copy for sure.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

I have used Vortens toilets many times and I think they are the best performing toilet for the price. I never had to change a flapper to make it flush.


----------

